
A Boeing 727-200 Home Project - wallflower
http://www.airplanehome.com/
======
antr
IMHO a more cool home is the 'Wing House' \- a house that uses a 747's wings
as the roof: [http://www.ilikearchitecture.net/2014/01/wing-house-david-
he...](http://www.ilikearchitecture.net/2014/01/wing-house-david-hertz-
architects-and-the-studio-of-environmental-architecture/)

~~~
rlu
Wow! I always knew that 747 wings were huge, but this really puts it in
perspective for me.

~~~
joezydeco
You should see how much space is really on the inside....

[https://flic.kr/p/fGCVVd](https://flic.kr/p/fGCVVd)

------
ohwp
Nice :)

Years ago you could buy an old submarine in the Netherlands for around $1
Moving costs excluded ofcourse.

But I always fantasized about putting it on a piece of land using it as a
house.

~~~
pattle
Do you regret not doing it?

~~~
ohwp
No, I was too young back then.

------
frik
AirplaneHomeV2.com: A Boeing 747-400 Home Project:
[http://www.airplanehomev2.com](http://www.airplanehomev2.com) (2014)

------
iso8859-1
> No helicopter can lift even a narrow body aircraft - they're simply too
> massive.

70 seats (82-pound per piece) weigh 2603 kg.

An Embraer 170 has an empty weight of 21140 kg:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_E-
Jet_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_E-Jet_family)

The Mil-26 can carry 20000 kg of cargo.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-26](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-26)

But maybe the wings would need to be removed first, as they would be
aerodynamically inhibitive for helicopter flight.

------
cocoflunchy
Does anyone know if there are pictures of the interior somewhere? I couldn't
find anything on the website.

~~~
Timshel
Found some here, but it's far from finished :
[http://www.airplanehome.com/Images/29Aug2006ImagesCatalog.ht...](http://www.airplanehome.com/Images/29Aug2006ImagesCatalog.htm)

------
larrywright
Is it just me or does the structure (and I use that term loosely) supporting
the front tires look sketchy?

